# Problem! Started Flowering Process...Browning Leaves?



## slimshady (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys I started flowering a couple days ago after about 2 1/2 months. Put them in shed completely dark with a small fan and outdooors during the day. I noticted that some of the leaves are turning brown, some only partially but some are practically dead? I can take some pix if wanted but if the problem has a clear solution itd be much appreciated. thanks guys, sorry if im doing something dumb wrong.

Slim


----------



## POTUS (Apr 11, 2008)

How long each 24 hours are you leaving them in the shed?

What temp is the shed getting to at it's hottest?

What are the plants in? What size container?

What humidity is in the shed?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

We need more information to diagnose your problem correctly. Some pics would also help out a lot. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## karmacat (Apr 11, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> I can take some pix if wanted
> 
> Slim



That would be good my friend,


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2008)

If they are at the bottom of the plant this is natural.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you for the response. I will get those pics up around noon tomorrow. As for more details.
the she'd does not exceed temps of 82 degrees or below 72. I am in s. Florida so the humidity is high, and the brown leaves are more of on just a whole 1/4 side with brown leaves from top to bottom in that section. They are in about 3 gallon pots. I can't tell if even female I will take close ups and maybe you guys can help? Thanks!
slim


----------



## POTUS (Apr 12, 2008)

slimshady, what have you been feeding the plants and how often?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 12, 2008)

> the brown leaves are more of on just a whole 1/4 side with brown leaves from top to bottom in that section.


Have you accidentally sprayed something on that side of her? I don't know what could cause just part of the plant to brown on just one side.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 12, 2008)

feeding nothing really. Twice some miracle fertz. Used about 50% of recomended. Just watered them. And nah nothing accidentally sprayed that I noe of. The only thing I thought was maybe the fan directly hitting that side? I have suspended the flowering for now. Pics soon I promise within an hour.

Slim


----------



## POTUS (Apr 12, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> feeding nothing really. Twice some miracle fertz. Used about 50% of recomended.


 
When was the last time you used the Miracle Grow plant food on the plant?

It sounds like nitrogen burn from too much of the miracle grow. The stuff is famous for burning up plants.

I would advise you use about 1/8th strength of it with every other watering until you can buy some proper nutrient for MJ.

Cutting corners may save you money, but it won't grow weed.

Have you ever grown weed before? There are lots of first timers here. Lots of second, third and forth timers too. If you can do something wrong, you won't be the first one to do it.

While you're plant is coming back out of flowering, I would suggest that you ask lots of questions, read lots and lots of threads and perhaps take a trip down to your book store and buy a grow book and start reading it.

Take a look at my sig line...


Good luck man!


----------



## slimshady (Apr 15, 2008)

hey okay sorry I couldnt get the pics uploaded today I will try again in a couple hours. Anyways its been about 5 days out of flowering and its looking healthier. Its a lighter green than than my other two which I havent tried to flower at all. The wholemplant is like lime green almost I could say although not that intense. Browning has stopped but I noticed yesterday on all three the top soil has been really compressed and is very tightly packed(maybe from past rain) and there was a yellowish film on the top. I'm thinking its that dam fertilizer. Should I attempt to give them a "bath" and maybe that will help my problems? I dont want to hurt them at this point but any advice on what I should do about flowering etc and the fertz problem. Will post pics  in a couple hours. Thanks all!
slim


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 15, 2008)

yellow film...could that be pollen? till the area outside the rootsone so when she gets bigger she will have room to grow with ease. what fert did u use?

we need pics of the browning growth....could be a few things. did you adment with dolomite lime?


----------



## POTUS (Apr 15, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> I dont want to hurt them at this point but any advice on what I should do about flowering etc and the fertz problem.


 
The whole thing sounds like a nutrient problem to me.

There are a bunch of different nutrients that are for sale that are specific to MJ. I would advise you to buy a good quality nute that has already been used by growers here and use it as they have.

When MJ is is flower, it needs entirely different ratios of nutes. If you don't supply them, the plant will do exactly what yours is doing.

Click on the "Resources" link in the menu bar at the top of this page and look at the "*Nutrients/organic fertilizer information"* section of it.

All you need to do is learn the proper way to provide nutrients to your plants.

Good luck man.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone, and potus and trillions ima post a few replies with like 10 pics and will explain what each is of. Remember that I have 3 plants and tried to start flowering one just in case something went wrong. ANyways here are the pics! and potus i will definately take a look, i just scraped off with my hands about a half inch of the top soil and put new soil on top. Thanks guys look forward to the replies!
Slim


----------



## slimshady (Apr 15, 2008)

OK here are the pics, i will explain in the next reply.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok starting on the top left. 
1) Light green plan that I tried to flower that im having the problems with mostly as far as the browning leaves.
PIctures 2,5,6 are close up shots of stems, hopefully someone can determine if healthy, male/female, anything about the plants from those. 
Pictures 3,4 are of the soil, couldnt really get a good pic of what i was saying but you can sort of see the yellow tint and stuff in the soil.
PIctures 7,8,9 are of my three plants, the far left is the light green attempted flowering, the middle is my healthiest and largest plant, and the far right is a little skimpy especially after yesterday and today, (got a cold front so they all are going through some shock/stress.) 

Anyways I hope this helps out if you guys need any other specific pics let me know and I will take others. thanks guys!

slim


----------



## POTUS (Apr 15, 2008)

All three look like they're drooping. Check out some of the nutrients that the soil growers are using now and just mimic what they do.

If you use cheap stuff from the store shelves, you'll never grow a decent MJ plant.

Buy the right nutrients and use them just like others do who have had many grows.

Good luck man.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 15, 2008)

ya like i said two days ago they were all perky, just the recent weather has made them take a beating. they fluctuate regularly with this crazy weather here. Anything on flowering? suggestions on the browning? you just think its nutrient defficiency? No way to tell if male/female correct? I had 3 males that i guess flowered early at about 1 month and threw them out immediately. just wondering whats going on these girlies (hopefully)

Slim


----------



## POTUS (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Slim, they look like they should have some "pre-flowers" on them by this time. Look closely at each of the nodes and see if you see any tiny nubs growing from them. If so, take some nice, close-up, clear pics of them and post them in this thread. We'll all see if we can tell what you have going.

Yeah, I think the problems you were having in flower were nutrient related. If you buy a proper flowering nutrient and apply it properly, then that problem should go away.

You won't want to stress the plants any more. That could leave you with some nasty hermies.

Foxfarms seems to be a very popular nutrient for soil now. You might want to start a thread on what nutes to use for your plants with a subject line like: "What are easy to use soil nutrients for vegging and flowering"

That will get you a bunch of answers and maybe some very recent choices.

Good luck man!


----------



## slimshady (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you so much potus. Tomorow I will take a real close look but I'm not too sure what they look like ima try andnfind some pics online first. I will have pics tomorrow though and as for the nutes.... Well you have been just a great help I hope it all works out. Ya hermies would be a bad one! Thanks so much. Sorry for any dumb questions.

Slim


----------

